# An Easy Kid Recipe?



## aisha (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi! My little brother is having a friend over.I need a simple baking recipe.. Something with a FEW ingredients! Some thing for a kid! 
Thanks!


----------



## MJ (Jan 22, 2005)

for Kids recipes, click here. Might give you a few ideas.


----------

